# سلسلة كفاكم:1- الرب يقول كفاكم دورانا



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (14 أبريل 2008)

*ذات يوم والشعب سائر في برية سيناء قاصدا أرض الميعاد كنعان
فاجأة الرب بهذة الكلمات:
كفاكم دوران بهذا الجبل.. تحولوا نحو الشمال" تث3:2

الرب يقول لهم كفي.. كفي سير ليس فية أي تقدم نحو الهدف..كنعان العظيمة..
كفي سيرا في هذا المسار الدائري ، تمشون شهورا لتعودوا الي نفس نقطة البداية مرة اخري..
وتفعلون هذا مرارا وتكرارا ، بلا أدني تقدم..
الان هو الوقت لانهاء هذا المسار الدائري..لتتجة أقدامكم نحو الشمال
صوب كنعان...

عزيزي من تقرأ هذا الموضوع ، ليس صدفة أبدا انك تقرأ هذا الموضوع
ليس صدفة ابدا ، فلا توجد صدف في كل ما يتعلق بأمور الرب ...بكل تأكيد لك رسالة من الرب
بل ورسالة خاصة جدا...
فهل أنقضي وقت طويل وانت تسير في مجال دائري في مجال او اكثر من مجالات الحياة ..
تعود دائما الي ذات النقطة التي بدأت منها .. ليس من تقدم ملحوظ...
"كفاكم دورانا...تحولوا" يالها من رسالة مناسبة تماما ..كم تحتاج ان تستقبلها بقلب مؤمنا ان الرب:
* سيكسر اي روتين عقيم غير مثمر في حياتك أنت مستعبد لة...
* سينهي اي فشل .. وسيعوضك عن السنين التي أكلها الجراد...
*  سيوقف اي سلب للبركة او للنجاح.. وسيفتح لك أبواب البركة التي أغلقها ابليس..
أيها الحبيب الرب "يغير الاوقات والازمنة" دا21:2
 وهو يريد ان يغير أوقاتك وأزمنتك لتصير اوقات وازمنة نجاح وثمر ومجد في كل شي وقد وعدك في كتابة المقدس:
* ان "يجعلك ... رأسا لا ذنبا" تث13:28
* وأن "تكون في الارتفاع فقط ولا تكون في الانحطاط" تث13:28
ولذلك عزيزي المؤمن فلك دور هام جدا في ان تزيل العوائق التي تحول ودون تحقيق تلك الوعود لك
وأطمئنك انك لن تزيلها بقوتك او بحماسك او مهارتك..فكم أنت ضعيف بذاتك
ولكنك سوف تزيلها بقوتة العظيمة فهو "الة كل نعمة" الذي يحبك بلا حدود
لذا رجاء أعلن ايمانك ان وقت قرأتك لهذا الموضوع هو وقت يحررك فية الروح القدس من كل فشل ويأس لتنطلق انطلاقا عظيما لنجاح غير عادي ويعوض عن كل سلب وخزي أصابك في الماضي..
وتابع باقي المواضيع معنا

من كتاب للاب دانيال​*


----------



## my hope (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: سلسلة كفاكم:1- الرب يقول كفاكم دورانا*

ربنا يباركك 
موضوع جميل


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (28 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: سلسلة كفاكم:1- الرب يقول كفاكم دورانا*

* شكرا ليك عزيزي ماي هوب

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## Tabitha (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: سلسلة كفاكم:1- الرب يقول كفاكم دورانا*

تأمل جميل جدا يا اخ نايت
ربنا يباركك


----------



## oesi no (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: سلسلة كفاكم:1- الرب يقول كفاكم دورانا*

ربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## رفيق حبيب (5 مايو 2008)

*رد على: سلسلة كفاكم:1- الرب يقول كفاكم دورانا*

جميل جداجدا  ربنا يباركك


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: سلسلة كفاكم:1- الرب يقول كفاكم دورانا*

*شكرا ليكم جميعا

                      الرب معكم
                                    صلوا من اجل ضعفي​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 مايو 2008)

*رد على: سلسلة كفاكم:1- الرب يقول كفاكم دورانا*


اشكرك يا الهي علي رسالتك العظيمه لي
واشكر لانك تتعتني بي كل ايام حياتي

ميرسي يا مينا علي موضوعك الرائع
تسلم ايدك وربنا يباركك​


----------

